# Quattro vs 2WD



## fretless5 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thinking of getting a Mk2 TT - most probably S-tronic - would prefer facelift model with 211PS

Just wondering what 4wd brings to the table apart from another 100kg

Better off line than 2wd but not necessarily through the gears ?

More confidence in poor weather conditions is taken as read.

How about driving feel - for better or worse?

Would be good to hear opinions on this to add to the debate over S-tronic

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

4WD will distribute the tyre wear a little more (as power isn't shared evenly most the time). Naturally better handling when ragging it through the corners, the worse the weather the bigger the difference. Slightly increased fuel consumption.

A slightly more neutral feel to heavy acceleration.

Great fun in the bad weather.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I have the 2WD drive and tested a quattro but it was a diesel in the dry, couldn't really tell any difference with the handling. I imagine it will help in the snow and wet and officially you save 0.4 of a second off your 0-62 so it obviously has slightly better traction in the first 2 gears (mine spins like hell in 1st if I turn the ESP off and hammer it!).

It does however put your car up a tax band so will cost you a little more each year and is ever so slightly worse on fuel according to the brochure!

It'll probably be worth trying to test drive both.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I think it depends on what you fancy out of a your TT. If you only use it for day to day driving and are not bothered about performance then FWD is a good option but if you find FWD is a bit of a effort to drive fast with limited traction the 4WD would suit you well. I have to say you do feel the extra weight in the car having 4wd and it's definitely not as agile as the 2wd. I find you do spin the wheels a fair amount in the wet but in the dry once you have pulled away then you pretty much have all the traction you need.

Overall 4wd does come in very handy with Britain's climate and if you can afford the extra fuel, tax and higher initial price then I would go Quattro. I would of done if the option was there when I ordered my car, probably would of scarified Mag ride for it.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

quat can also be useful when hammering the power down mid turn.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Handling is subjective. :?

4wd do not handle better than 2wd. They have better traction on the limit so at times they can be faster than a fwd. Handling wise the lighter car will always handle better as there is less mass for the suspension to cope with.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

fwd unless your are a modding speed nut.


----------



## David_1 (Sep 7, 2010)

BLinky said:


> quat can also be useful when hammering the power down mid turn.


That's exactly my experience on a test drive; with the FWD you can feel the power being reduced to stop the front wheels slipping, whereas with 4WD you can feel the power moving to the rear to push you round the corner.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

David_1 said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > quat can also be useful when hammering the power down mid turn.
> ...


You can get around that sensation by driving the car differently. Still doesn't completely eliminate the problem but it is almost solved. I would still get Quatrro over FWD as in the snow it really is another ball game, I really really struggled but saying that I did have low profile very wide summer tyres on.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Debatable this one...
My quattro will be coming soon but I would still be happy with fwd. I've gone for quattro to make a change. Yes its heavier but traction is excellent.
New quattros with gen4 haldex are much better then previous versions and it does show.


----------



## Inny (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't like FWD cars for one very simple reason: TORQUE STEER!
The quattro basically makes this a moot point.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

/


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Inny said:


> I don't like FWD cars for one very simple reason: TORQUE STEER!
> The quattro basically makes this a moot point.


Have you driven a standard FWD TT? There is no torque steer! Might be an issue after a map but I doubt it would be that bad.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

richieshore said:


> Inny said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like FWD cars for one very simple reason: TORQUE STEER!
> ...


Was about to say the same, I had a 250bhp trial map on the car the other day and still no torque steer. I reckon a good set-up on a FWD would ruin a Quattro round a track, it's so much lighter and how often do you really do traffic light race starts? As soon as your away even in 1st gear in the dry you get good traction.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

richieshore said:


> Inny said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like FWD cars for one very simple reason: TORQUE STEER!
> ...


Absolutely agree, modern performance cars have overcome the torque steer issues. My FWD Cupra with 240ps had no issues whatsoever with torque steer.

One thing to watch on the quattro is the tyres tend to wear fairly evenly which can leave you with a big bill to change all at once. I've got that to look forward to shortly...


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The quattro on my TTS definitely causes more wear on the rears than in previous FWD cars I've had, however it is still definitely largely biased to the front, I had nearly 4k miles more out of my rears than the fronts, 12.5k vs 16k.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

The lower the hp TT you buy the less you need quattro and it depends a lot on how you drive, I took both the 2.0T A3 FWD and quattro out a few years ago, the FWD car would spin an inside wheel around any roundabout if you asked for too much.

Can you imagine what a TTRS would do with just FWD


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

TTRS race car fwd! 

http://m.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=5151&showall=1

They did value the 4wd


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Survey S2000 said:


> TTRS race car fwd!
> 
> http://m.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=5151&showall=1
> 
> They did value the 4wd


I take it they made it FWD mainly to save weight? 100kg is a big saving!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

richieshore said:


> Survey S2000 said:
> 
> 
> > TTRS race car fwd!
> ...


Not quite, you have to put more weight on if you use 4WD as it has a big advantage on a race car, the penalty is massive something like another 100-200KG just for having 4wd on top of the weight of the quattro system itself!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > Survey S2000 said:
> ...


too bad it's banned by the FIA pretty much everywhere but rallying ^^


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

RWD was still an option


----------



## S1000RR (Oct 25, 2010)

After my chip tuning and Miltek, my car tends to spin in 1,2 and sometimes 3 if the road is just a little damp.
I think in summer time with dry roads, and my 19" 235/35 tyres, the wheelspind wil not be that a problem.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

If you really worried about traction then buy the Quattro, in wet roads the FWD really struggles.
But in dry conditions the FWD car will feel lighter and will a bit more natural feeling about the steering and handling. 
If you want a real drivers car buy a Cayman or a Z4...


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

S1000RR said:


> After my chip tuning and Miltek, my car tends to spin in 1,2 and sometimes 3 if the road is just a little damp.
> I think in summer time with dry roads, and my 19" 235/35 tyres, the wheelspind wil not be that a problem.


Stick some 255 tyres on, I found that makes a sizeable difference as they are nearly 10% wider. Still on damp roads its not that easy going. Saying that you would be pretty daft anyway to push in slippy conditions.


----------



## orchardbike (Dec 19, 2010)

Not sure the wider tyres will make much if any difference. I've got 255's on 19" rims and I've had the Revo remap. Mine spins the wheels in damp conditions in 1st & 2nd all the time and often in 3rd as well.......roll on summer!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Interesting time I had on the way home tonight. Decided to push the car power down a bit mid corner in the TTS and completely lost the backend - If I hadn't corrected I was doing a 180!

It was dampy and just below 5 degrees C so it may have been a slightly greasy surface. I was trying to go round the corner to stop being cut up by a little mini cooper :lol:

C****d myself good and proper.

Lesson is that quattro and summer tyres in the winter dont always work. :lol:


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

Because the front end of TT is lighter ( aluminium ) the front wheels struggle a little for grip / traction.

Would depend I think if your are going to drive like Miss Daisy or have fun !

My choice 4wd.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

orchardbike said:


> Not sure the wider tyres will make much if any difference. I've got 255's on 19" rims and I've had the Revo remap. Mine spins the wheels in damp conditions in 1st & 2nd all the time and often in 3rd as well.......roll on summer!


As I said in any damp conditions FWD is always going to struggle. I did find wider tyres worked better for me, im not talking loosing half a second 0-60 but still a decent difference. Out of interest what stage Revo have you got on?


----------



## orchardbike (Dec 19, 2010)

Just the stage 1 and a Pipercross airfilter. The dyno said 262BHP


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

orchardbike said:


> Just the stage 1 and a Pipercross airfilter. The dyno said 262BHP


I should of guessed by your signature at the bottom there :lol:


----------



## S1000RR (Oct 25, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> S1000RR said:
> 
> 
> > After my chip tuning and Miltek, my car tends to spin in 1,2 and sometimes 3 if the road is just a little damp.
> ...


I misspelled, I do have the 255/35 Conties on my RS4 19" inch.....and I'm pushing it anywhere and anytime I feel for it..if that would be on a track, or maybe a privat road, or even the public road as well. No internet hero should tell me how to drive my car..


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

S1000RR said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > S1000RR said:
> ...


 :lol: ok buddy. Not sure why you think I was trying to tell you how to drive :?: I just stated that it is daft to push a car in bad conditions. Do you not agree?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

McKenzie's not wrong thou, as you said 235, it would be silly to push 265bhp overly hard in the damp round a bend ^^


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Interesting point...

With narrow tyres grip is lost at lower speed than wider tyres. A narrow tyre can be useful to learn the natural handling charteristic of the car by going beyond the grip of the tyre. some will understeer, other oversteer. Fatter tyres increase your speed before the tyres let go. With wider tyres everything will happen a lot quicker and more lightly lots more expensively!

Lossing grip and learning to correct can be get fun learning. Its better doing this at lower speeds. Skip pans are ideal for this principle. Lossing grip on the road is not ideal for you and others. Take it some where private.

i had my mods/geo tweeked to give a neutral chassis meaning the front and rear push wide equally at same time. My 17's also help with a low grip level comparabley. Once your at the limited its amazing how much ESP can effect the car. Turning it off is quite entertaining.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 26, 2009)

Lets face it, damp and / or slippery road conditions in this country are not that unusual so the benefits of quattro are not just felt once in a blue moon.. This my first quattro and I have been very impressed by the reassuring grip on bends and especially when pulling out from junctions in the wet. No wheelspin, no hesitation, it just goes where you point it and quickly. As you might have guessed, I'm a big quattro fan. If you can afford the extra it costs I thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah, a TTQ wearing 255 michelins is so grippy one would have to be an absolute unlucky tard to bin it on a public road.



> Fatter tyres increase your speed before the tyres let go. With wider tyres everything will happen a lot quicker and more lightly lots more expensively!


do you really think so? so shall we all swap to 225s and have the same understeer fail crash at the start of the bend or keep the 255s and have the crash at the end of the bend? which one is more fun? personally If i was heading away from town or home, i'd crash at the start of the bend to save some petrol and recovery cost.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes.

Crash when ever you like wgaf. :-*


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

cheechy said:


> Interesting time I had on the way home tonight. Decided to push the car power down a bit mid corner in the TTS and completely lost the backend - If I hadn't corrected I was doing a 180!
> 
> It was dampy and just below 5 degrees C so it may have been a slightly greasy surface. I was trying to go round the corner to stop being cut up by a little mini cooper :lol:
> 
> ...


I noticed that on my TTS as well, if you just go quicker and quicker around a roundabout until something happens that something is the rear end snapping out then being tamed by the ESP, it's one of the things that makes me wonder about fitting a larger rear anti-roll bar to cure the dry understeer,
PS...........i wonder if it's caused by the mag ride? I have'nt noticed it on my RS without mag ride


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

mikef4uk said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting time I had on the way home tonight. Decided to push the car power down a bit mid corner in the TTS and completely lost the backend - If I hadn't corrected I was doing a 180!
> ...


If you have grip and you loose the rear then thats oversteer my friend and a stiffer RARB isn't going to help that. Unless you have understeer initially which grips up and snaps into oversteer. if the car is neutral then the rear snaps that is the rear end loosing grip before the front. Might be worth stiffening the FARB, saying that the balance of a car can vary so much depending on tarmac grade,weather and tyres. Mag ride may be a cause but seems unlikely, The mag ride on mine always seems very predictable. The only oversteer I get is from the understeer gripping up and turning into Oversteer as said.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

admirable for even bothering to explain it.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

BLinky said:


> admirable for even bothering to explain it.


I had premonitions of a seeing a TT that had gone back first into a hedge :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > admirable for even bothering to explain it.
> ...


wasn't me! ^^


----------



## S1000RR (Oct 25, 2010)

orchardbike said:


> Not sure the wider tyres will make much if any difference. I've got 255's on 19" rims and I've had the Revo remap. Mine spins the wheels in damp conditions in 1st & 2nd all the time and often in 3rd as well.......roll on summer!


 hope summer comes fast... and I'm suspecting that I have to buy 2 new tyres alot more frequently that I've used to


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

McKenzie said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> > cheechy said:
> ...


Hi McKenzie,

Yes I know all about understeer/oversteer, causes and fixes, I have spent 20 odd years setting race cars up   .

The point I was trying to make is a a lot of TT owners tend to fit an anti roll bar kit (H&R or similar) yet the cars natural tendancy in the wet when simply going slightly quicker and quicker is for the rear to let go, I wonder just how much worse this 'wet' handling trait would get with the H&R AR kit which is designed to stiffen the rear up?

IMO the car could be made a lot more 'neutral' just by altering the alignment settings


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

I've had anti roll bars fitted and geo recommended by whiteline.

The ARB ive got are H&R, and eibach springs and mag ride.Instead of have the normal diameter bars which are staggered front to back for the fwd tt 2.0. Mine are a mixture of the bars avaiable for fwd & 4wd bars. They are both 24mm, here is their email they also recommended a road geo to suit.

"However, with the swaybar sizes you have fitted, you will still have some understeer as well as slight lack of front wheel traction. If you want a slightly better balance and less understeer, we advise 24mm front and 24mm adjustable rear swaybars.
On our development car we run caster/camber adjustable topmounts that increase front end grip and traction significantly. However, these are not yet available for sale until long term testing has finished."

Ive had this set up since last summer. Its definately reduced understeer and it help the back move, front and back push wide together. it feel nible and pointy.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Survey S2000 said:


> I've had anti roll bars fitted and geo recommended by whiteline.
> 
> The ARB ive got are H&R, and eibach springs and mag ride.Instead of have the normal diameter bars which are staggered front to back for the fwd tt 2.0. Mine are a mixture of the bars avaiable for fwd & 4wd bars. They are both 24mm, here is their email they also recommended a road geo to suit.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a car set up to how you want which is great. What caster,camber angle's are you running? I would be curious to know what you can get out of the standard set-up without changing top mounts etc.


----------



## dunk (Sep 17, 2010)

back to the question of 4wd vs 2wd, most of us drive in too slowly then floor the throttle half way round the bend - understeer city in the fwd, but 4wd tolerates that much better, so most feel the 4wd gives better handling.

turn in going fast on a trailing throttle will give the front end most chance to grip and power out gently will get round with fwd minimal understeer - add a dollop of front negative camber and grippy wet tyres and fwd is fantastic.

out of interest, i had my ttrs in fwd mode the other day - couldnt give more thant 1/2 throttle before the traction light came on and lots of understeer on powering through corners as above, but still no torque steer to speak of.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

dunk said:


> back to the question of 4wd vs 2wd, most of us drive in too slowly then floor the throttle half way round the bend - understeer city in the fwd, but 4wd tolerates that much better, so most feel the 4wd gives better handling.
> 
> turn in going fast on a trailing throttle will give the front end most chance to grip and power out gently will get round with fwd minimal understeer - add a dollop of front negative camber and grippy wet tyres and fwd is fantastic.
> 
> out of interest, i had my ttrs in fwd mode the other day - couldnt give more thant 1/2 throttle before the traction light came on and lots of understeer on powering through corners as above, but still no torque steer to speak of.


I genuinely don't know where to start, there is so much about this post that I disagree with.

The fastest way through a corner in a front wheel drive (FWD) car is slow in, fast out. You need grip to accellerate and you won't have that if your FWD car is understeering because you went into a corner fast.

There are almost no situations in which FWD is optimal for cornering. Rear wheel drive (RWD) is better as the steering and driving forces are split between the axles and 4 wheels drive (4WD) is better again because the car both pulls and pushes itself through the bend so the oversteer effect is reduced. The best situation is 4WD and 4 wheel steering as used on the first Nissan Skyline and early Mitsubishi VR4s.

Grippy wet tyres? Not sure what you're getting at there as the same tyres on a FWD, RWD and 4WD car will allow the differences in the mechanicals to show and why especially wet tyres?

Finally, if you have the ESP/TC light on then there will be no torque steer because the car has stopped feeding power to those wheels that are slipping.

The fact is that the FWD cars can only handle 197-211bhp because they have all the electronic aids. Switch them off (hold the ESP button down for a couple of seconds so the light comes on solidly and then floor the throttle in first from a standing start and you'll know all about wheel tramp and torque steer. The fact is that the electronics are exceptionally good, but they are not as good as 4WD.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

wja96 said:


> The fact is that the FWD cars can only handle 197-211bhp because they have all the electronic aids. Switch them off (hold the ESP button down for a couple of seconds so the light comes on solidly and then floor the throttle in first from a standing start and you'll know all about wheel tramp and torque steer. The fact is that the electronics are exceptionally good, but they are not as good as 4WD.


197-211bhp are very TT specific. There are cars with more bhp and excellent fwd cars.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

wja96 said:


> dunk said:
> 
> 
> > back to the question of 4wd vs 2wd, most of us drive in too slowly then floor the throttle half way round the bend - understeer city in the fwd, but 4wd tolerates that much better, so most feel the 4wd gives better handling.
> ...


I don't think it is that clear cut.

If you nailed the throttle in a <1300kg rwd car with 200+lb/ft you would light up the tyres too and probably have to deal with some snaking ect.

If you have a look at the SportAuto supertests of the regular 2.0T and compare it to the TTS, both on exactly the same tyres (same sizes and all which is good for the comparison), you will see that more often than not the regular TT has higher corner speeds than the TTS.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Interesting comparison.

The FWD 2.0TT is lighter and will the same level of grip so achieving higher corner speeds.

TTS will soon makes up the difference with better traction, from the 4WD, coming out the corner and higher bhp during acceleration phases on the track.

Im interested to see how the braking is affected [smiley=book2.gif]

Shame sport auto isn't in english.


----------



## Gyorgy (Jan 13, 2011)

Dumb question - but are the accelerations given lateral? The TTS appears to be marginally slower, but undergoing a higher acceleration, implying that it's cornering more tightly (a = -v^2/r).


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Gyorgy said:


> Dumb question - but are the accelerations given lateral? The TTS appears to be marginally slower, but undergoing a higher acceleration, implying that it's cornering more tightly (a = -v^2/r).


Down to the different lines you need to take in the different setups. The yellow are peak lateral acceleration values and the red are peak braking deceleration values.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Gyorgy said:


> Dumb question - but are the accelerations given lateral? The TTS appears to be marginally slower, but undergoing a higher acceleration, implying that it's cornering more tightly (a = -v^2/r).


Cornering more tightly - What do you mean by this?

I'm no physician but.....

The TTS has a lower corner speed the the TT fwd.

The TTS has a higher speed than the TT fwd in the open/straight sections. Which makes sense as its got better accelleration.

Which also means that the FWD TT is better than a 4WD TT box.


----------



## Gyorgy (Jan 13, 2011)

Cornering more tightly as in the turn radius (r in the formula) is smaller in order for v^2/r to be larger for the TTS when v slightly lower than TT. But as the man says, it's in the set up and line.


----------



## dunk (Sep 17, 2010)

the often quoted 200hp limit for fwd cars is very old news and not relevant to modern drive systems/suspension.

if i remember, it was first published by saab with their 80s turbo fwd saloon cars and typical torque steer/wheel spin of that time.

i think dumping the clutch in 1st then claiming fwd is not a fair test of how the car drives, its how it moves on a run and through the bends that reflects whether it works and is fun to drive.

my a3 tdi 2.0 was running 240hp but more importantly 360lb/ft fwd - the traction light only reduced power in damp conditions if i tried to accelerate out of a roundabout too hard in 2nd or 3rd, and turning traction off didnt let leash loads of torque steer in normal b-road driving, just meant a bit of understeer and wheel spin on exit until the fronts got full grip again - the car drove much smoother without the traction control cutting the power (its far too agressively cut to make smooth progress)

the problem with the slow in, fast out idea is that you are going slower than necessary and to get fast out you have to be accelerating, and if its a roundabout you are still turning, so you cannot have max acceleration and be steering as well.

going into a bend fast and lifting off isnt going to get additonal understeer unless you go in dangerously fast where you stand no chance of changing direction, the lift off will cause front end weight transfer and increase front end grip - if you brake hard as well or have the rear arb too stiff you may get some lift-off oversteer instead.

a good amount of front negative camber and increased camber on turn (usually through increased castor) along with an increased ratio of rear:front ARB stiffness can vastly increase the front end grip and get rid of most of the understeer, but manufacturers default settings are extremely conservative.

lots of cars have fwd and a lot more than 200hp and they are light, nimble and handle brilliantly - even lotus made one so it cant be all bad


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a magazine which tested the MKV Golf R32 against an Edition 30. Not surprisingly (having owned both) the Ed 30 was quite a bit quicker around a track.

I think there's probably quite a few reasons where a front wheel car may have a benefit over a four wheel drive car.
However I love my TTS with four wheel drive.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

For track. You just need to look at the A4 quattro in the touring car championships. 4WD = winner.

For every-day driving 4WD gives you: Increased fuel costs; increased weight; more tolerance in corners; more ability to get going in severe weather; the ability to launch out of junctions like a nutter in heavy traffic.

My 4WD has benefited me a lot this winter. And just yesterday a hill start in the wet on a blind corner was made easy by the fact I could just plant my foot and let the rear wheels kick in.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dash said:


> For track. You just need to look at the A4 quattro in the touring car championships. 4WD = winner.
> 
> For every-day driving 4WD gives you: Increased fuel costs; increased weight; more tolerance in corners; more ability to get going in severe weather; the ability to launch out of junctions like a nutter in heavy traffic.
> 
> My 4WD has benefited me a lot this winter. And just yesterday a hill start in the wet on a blind corner was made easy by the fact I could just plant my foot and let the rear wheels kick in.


Misleading statement.

So what do you say to the fwd cars with 350hp with all electronic aids off that lap the 'ring in 8mins?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I say they are fast cars. The question is, can the same vehicle with 4WD get round quicker? A good comparison would of course be getting a new TT quattro vs a FWD round the ring or similar.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dash said:


> I say they are fast cars. The question is, can the same vehicle with 4WD get round quicker? A good comparison would of course be getting a new TT quattro vs a FWD round the ring or similar.


In the snl race series the TTRS and TTS race cars run in fwd mode.....

They found that with their allowable p/w ratio it was quicker


----------



## bnett (Dec 28, 2010)

As Dash said.
quattros are more drivable in most road conditions. FWD maybe quicker once moving but you can only use that extra on a track.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

4WD is all about traction, mostly I guess out of slow corners, roundabouts, twisty roads or in the wet, driving styles of 4WD v FWD is very different, you need to learn and adapt your driving for 4WD as you can get on the power so much earlier.

For those people who say they do not get wheelspin in a FWD car there is no point in trading up to 4WD as your not pushing your FWD car hard enough and will see no advantage from 4WD.

I doubt there would be much between a 4WD and FWD car around the ring as it's more about carrying the speed through the corner


----------

